
We Built a Bot That Trolls Twitter’s Worst Anti-Semitic Trolls - sergeant3
http://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/219117/we-built-a-bot-that-trolls-twitters-worst-anti-semitic-trolls
======
iamjeff
Judging from the article, it seems that it is up to the programmer to manually
find and update the bot's database of impersonator accounts...are there no
means of automating this process or is the pool of impersonator accounts small
enough to "police" manually..?

